# Random BSODs on brand new pc



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently built a new pc and it has started BSODing at seemingly random intervals for the last month.I tried reinstalling windows, but to no avail. According to bluescreenview, ntfs.sys and ntsokernel.exe have been the chief cause of this. Help would be greatly appreciated. 

· Windows 7 Home Premium
· 64 bit
· Windows 7 Home Premium
· Full retail version of OS
· The system is one month old
· OS first installed on 21 December 2011, reinstalled January 23 2012

· Intel I7 2600k @ 3.4 GHZ
· Sapphire Radeon 6970HD 2GB
· Intel DH61WW Motherboard
·Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 watt PSU

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck on the lone dump = *0x1a* = memory management error; exact cause unknown at this time.

COMODO is not helping here - http://www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=cmdguard.sys

Remove for now with removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion.


Old version ESET ESS installed -

```
[font=lucida console]epfw.sys        Wed Jul 14 04:10:34 2010 (4C3D70FA)
ehdrv.sys       Wed Jul 14 04:14:21 2010 (4C3D71DD)
epfwwfp.sys     Wed Jul 14 04:10:34 2010 (4C3D70FA)
eamonm.sys      Wed Jul 14 04:13:43 2010 (4C3D71B7)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ehdrv.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfwwfp.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfw.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=eamonm.sys 


Remove with removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. 

If you have current ESET key, download/ install new version - http://go.eset.com/us/download/

Otherwise, install Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)


See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012412-40778-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jan 23 06:19:12.084 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:03.912
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+46485 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+46485
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041287 00001706`3fbf78e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
 

  [/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

LethalFailure said:


> I recently built a new pc and it has started BSODing at seemingly random intervals for the last month.I tried reinstalling windows, but to no avail. According to bluescreenview, ntfs.sys and ntsokernel.exe have been the chief cause of this. Help would be greatly appreciated. .


Just noticed mention of *ntfs.sys* - may be HDD issue

Run HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

For info, *ntoskrnl.exe* = Windows NT Kernel. 

It shows up in dumps as the probable cause as a default; it is NOT the cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response!
I'll do as you have told me and report back soon.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the HDD brand new?

Is all hardware brand new?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

All the hardware is brand new.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

While anything is possible, HDD failure seems unlikely.

Hold off on HDD diags for now.

What happened to the other dump files (only 1 in zip attachment)?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

These 2 are named as probable causes - 

```
[font=lucida console]danew.sys       Tue Mar 23 04:37:33 2010 (4BA87DCD)
wg111v2.sys     Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)[/font]
```
Check for friver updates - 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=wg111v2.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=danew.sys 


Test the HDD - 
Run HDD diags - SeaTools for DOS LONG test - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Get the items in my prior posts gtaken care of first.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-25740-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jan 23 05:57:36.544 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:56.371
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsReleaseFcb+54 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsReleaseFcb+54
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`099e03f8 fffff880`099dfc50 fffff880`012379c4
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-31793-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jan 23 05:31:07.957 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:03.785
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2ab7a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2ab7a
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa84`07ec3300 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02f5042a 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-32963-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jan 23 05:08:31.826 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:03:09.654
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04201aa0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-20202-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 22 20:04:53.898 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.726
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsAcquireFcbWithPaging+11f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsAcquireFcbWithPaging+11f
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a66ffe8 fffff880`0a66f840 fffff880`0121189f
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-18049-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 22 20:02:19.075 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:06.792
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wg111v2.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wg111v2.sys
Probably caused by : wg111v2.sys ( wg111v2+c910 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_wg111v2+c910
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000018 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ee2985
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-23805-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 22 16:21:20.242 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:33:30.354
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WinService.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`042000c0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122811-24086-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec 28 08:41:14.257 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:21:02.085
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+77 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+77
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0b3b2408 fffff880`0b3b1c60 fffff880`012925e7
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122711-21450-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 27 07:29:38.909 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:49.736
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`042000c0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122711-22744-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 27 07:25:08.174 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:24.001
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+153 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+153
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03180753 fffff880`0965ff70 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122711-23322-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 27 06:41:01.287 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.115
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WhoCrashedEx.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04201a70 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122711-22588-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 27 06:39:19.297 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:07.125
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReleaseSystemCacheView+375 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  cmdagent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiReleaseSystemCacheView+375
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff6fc`c0557608 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02eed22d
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122611-12090-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec 26 10:15:55.564 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:45:46.391
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+be2d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+be2d
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0000109b 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`15484380
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122511-21091-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Dec 25 05:47:13.304 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:33:00.021
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefix+114 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefix+114
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0299f658 fffff880`0299eeb0 fffff880`012c4c04
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122511-18642-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Dec 25 03:13:42.086 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:30:10.914
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiObtainSystemCacheView+186 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiObtainSystemCacheView+186
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff6fe`c3000010 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ee63fa
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122411-23462-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec 23 13:33:47.442 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:15:33.270
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for danew.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for danew.sys
Probably caused by : danew.sys ( danew+6da )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_danew+6da
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122111-23836-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec 21 12:07:59.822 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:56.650
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::Rotate+c1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  saintsrowtheth
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::Rotate+c1
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`063be8c5 fffff880`0237b268 fffff880`0237aac0
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122111-21543-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec 21 11:03:36.632 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:29.460
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Origin.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`042000f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122111-17160-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec 21 08:49:39.391 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:29.218
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleUpdate.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04204d40 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122011-26566-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 20 12:58:18.568 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.395
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5002
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005002 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000b0f 00040b10`fffffffe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Just had a couple of BSODs that didn't create dump files... That can't be good, can it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

No... because we know your system has produced them before.

Lack of dumps = unknown hardware failure.

Check Reliability Monitor - see if there is any info on these new crashes -
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Were HDD diags OK?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

The Seatools thingy failed to detect my Hard Drive... No idea why.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did SeaTools CD boot up OK? 

Can you see HDD in BIOS?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Seatools booted up fine, it just said it couldn't find a HDD.
It does appear in BIOS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SeaTools is the recommended diags for your ST31000524AS - 

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

The HDD passed the long generic and SMART tests. So maybe the problem lies somewhere else.

I was thinking, since my RAM is 1600MHZ and my mobo only supports 1333MHZ RAM, could that be the problem? If so, how could it be fixed?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and part number ram do have?

Is it actually running at 1600 speeds(800 x2)?

If you not sure use CPUz look on the memory tab.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

According to CPUz, the DRAM speed is 665.2MHZ.
The RAM is Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So it's running at 1333 speeds now.

It's 1.65v ram if you are running default bios settings it will be running 1333 @ 1.5v that should not be an issue but you can try setting the ram voltage up to the 1.65 ram spec in the bios and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

How would I go about doing it? I'm not too sure about how to do stuff in BIOS. 
Thanks again for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Intel bios layout can be pretty confusing compared to others but look for the Performance / Memory Overrides section under Performance Memory Profiles change the setting from automatic to manual. 
Then under Performance > Memory Overrides > Performance Memory Profiles under Memory Voltage change the setting to 1.65v leave the rest of the settings where they are for now and see how it runs.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

It's still BSODing. Is there anything else I could do to try and see what the cause is?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Re-run jcgriff2 BSOD app so we can see the latest dumps.. they may yield a clue.

Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I ran the last 3 all are different causes I'll let JC look at them deeper but I did see a very old Netgear wireless adapter driver from 2007> wg111v2.sys Tue Dec 25 21:46:26 2007

If you are using a Netgear wireless adapter see if netgear has a updated driver.


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Feb  6 03:51:02.224 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:43.052
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsSnapshotScbInternal+160 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_VRF_Ntfs!NtfsSnapshotScbInternal+160
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`07e240c8 fffff880`07e23920 fffff880`0123c590
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Feb  6 02:33:22.081 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:49:34.908
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnsecureVirtualMemory+6b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleUpdate.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!MiUnsecureVirtualMemory+6b
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02f7438b fffff880`09577ea0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 28 20:49:13.705 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:04:07.533
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+72d6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+72d6
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000022 fffff8a0`1437f000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
 [/font]
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I uninstalled that driver, but it's still BSODing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I see RAM and HDD in the most recent dumps -

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diags - SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Memtest came up with no errors, but Seatools still doesn't detect my drive. I'll probably have to use the exe version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios check the Sata configuration is set to IDE, AHCI may be causing a issue with Seatools, Be sure to change it back before trying to boot into windows again if it is set to AHCI or Raid mode.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

How would I do that?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Restart your computer and rapidly press the Delete button on your keyboard.

This should bring up the bios.

Arrow down to *Integrated Peripherals* and hit enter.

Next go down to *OnChip Sata Type* (hit enter)

This will bring up a menu

Set it to: *Native IDE* (enter)

Hit Esc once to get back to the main menu then click close and save changes.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Both Memtest and Seatools showed up with no errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do the CPU temps and the voltage readings for the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v look like?
Should be in the Bios on the Hardware(PC) health page.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I couldn't find those specific temps, but I did notice the CPU is at 68 degrees, which is around 30 degrees more than the other components. I also noticed that my rear fan is not functioning properly according to BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the rear fan running at all?

Try using Hardware Monitor  to get the temps and voltages, 60c in the bios is a tad warm.
expand all the trees in the HWM window and use the Win7 snipping tool to get us a screen shot.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you load the system up at all while HWM was running, those temps look good.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a few more BSODS today, so the issue is far from resolved. Is there any other indication of what could be the cause?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Up load the latest dmp files


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here:


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I managed to get driver verifier to work by selecting all of the drivers. Here's the dump:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Verifier enabled dump names USBPORT.SYS.
There is still a very old Netgear Wireless driver on that system, are you using a Netgear USB wireless device?
scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007> update from Netgear> Support Home Page



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022812-15771-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a66000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02cab670
Debug session time: Tue Feb 28 07:46:51.931 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.759
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff9800abecfa1, 2, 0, fffff80002ad960c}

Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff9800abecfa1, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ad960c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002d15100
 fffff9800abecfa1 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!memcpy+1c
fffff800`02ad960c 8a040a          mov     al,byte ptr [rdx+rcx]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003062b00 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003062b00)
.trap 0xfffff88003062b00
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000000005a rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88000a01fa1
rdx=000001000a1eb000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ad960c rsp=fffff88003062c98 rbp=000000000000005a
 r8=000000000000005a  r9=fffff88000a01fa1 r10=fffff9800abed000
r11=fffff88000a01fa1 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!memcpy+0x1c:
fffff800`02ad960c 8a040a          mov     al,byte ptr [rdx+rcx] ds:0001:fffff980`0abecfa1=00
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ae21e9 to fffff80002ae2c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`030629b8 fffff800`02ae21e9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`030629c0 fffff800`02ae0e60 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c6d340 00000000`00001000 00000000`0000005a : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03062b00 fffff800`02ad960c : fffff800`02f7ffe8 fffffa80`090d90d0 fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`0000005a : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`03062c98 fffff800`02f7ffe8 : fffffa80`090d90d0 fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`0000005a fffff800`02f6df01 : nt!memcpy+0x1c
fffff880`03062ca0 fffff800`02f899ed : fffffa80`08527ac0 00000000`00000001 fffff980`0abecfa1 fffff880`00000000 : nt!ViMapDoubleBuffer+0x368
fffff880`03062d50 fffff880`04814586 : fffffa80`08e47050 fffffa80`08e47050 fffff980`0b35cfc0 fffff980`0abecfa1 : nt!VfGetScatterGatherList+0x1dd
fffff880`03062df0 fffff880`04811ea6 : fffff980`0b356f60 fffffa80`08e47050 fffff800`02f89810 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+0x24a
fffff880`03062e70 fffff880`04802f89 : fffffa80`08e47050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e47d02 fffffa80`08e47d28 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff880`03062ed0 fffff800`02aee0ac : fffff880`009b3180 fffffa80`08e47d28 fffffa80`08e47d40 00000000`0000ffff : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`03062f00 fffff800`02ae5765 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06751b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04802db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`03062fb0 fffff800`02ae557c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KyRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`03376050 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a
fffff880`04814586 4c63c0          movsxd  r8,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7a670

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88003062ac0 rbx=000000000000005a rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff9800abecfa1 rsi=fffff9800b35cfc0 rdi=000000000000005a
rip=fffff80002ae2c40 rsp=fffff880030629b8 rbp=fffff88003062b80
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002ad960c
r11=0000000000000000 r12=000000000000005a r13=fffff9800b35cfc0
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffff9800abecfa1
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ae2c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`030629c0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`030629b8 fffff800`02ae21e9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`030629c0 fffff800`02ae0e60 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c6d340 00000000`00001000 00000000`0000005a : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03062b00 fffff800`02ad960c : fffff800`02f7ffe8 fffffa80`090d90d0 fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`0000005a : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03062b00)
fffff880`03062c98 fffff800`02f7ffe8 : fffffa80`090d90d0 fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`0000005a fffff800`02f6df01 : nt!memcpy+0x1c
fffff880`03062ca0 fffff800`02f899ed : fffffa80`08527ac0 00000000`00000001 fffff980`0abecfa1 fffff880`00000000 : nt!ViMapDoubleBuffer+0x368
fffff880`03062d50 fffff880`04814586 : fffffa80`08e47050 fffffa80`08e47050 fffff980`0b35cfc0 fffff980`0abecfa1 : nt!VfGetScatterGatherList+0x1dd
fffff880`03062df0 fffff880`04811ea6 : fffff980`0b356f60 fffffa80`08e47050 fffff800`02f89810 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+0x24a
fffff880`03062e70 fffff880`04802f89 : fffffa80`08e47050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e47d02 fffffa80`08e47d28 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff880`03062ed0 fffff800`02aee0ac : fffff880`009b3180 fffffa80`08e47d28 fffffa80`08e47d40 00000000`0000ffff : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`03062f00 fffff800`02ae5765 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06751b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04802db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`03062fb0 fffff800`02ae557c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KyRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03062e70)
fffff880`03376050 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02a1d000 fffff800`02a66000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02a66000 fffff800`0304f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c1e000 fffff880`00c6d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00c6d000 fffff880`00c81000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00cdf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00d9f000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d9f000 fffff880`00db9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00db9000 fffff880`00de3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00de3000 fffff880`00df3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00f71000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f71000 fffff880`00f80000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00fd7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fea000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ff3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01011000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01037000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01037000 fffff880`01058000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0105f000 fffff880`010ab000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010bf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`0111d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0111d000 fffff880`0118f000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0118f000 fffff880`011b4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011d6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011d6000 fffff880`011f4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0124e000 fffff880`013f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01431000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0143f000 fffff880`0144f000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`01458000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0145f000 fffff880`01552000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01552000 fffff880`015b2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015b2000 fffff880`015dd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015ef000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`01856000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`018a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018a0000 fffff880`018aa000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`018aa000 fffff880`018f6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`018fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`01938000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`0194a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01953000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0198d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019a3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019d3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019f0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c64000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02cbd000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff880`02cbd000 fffff880`02db1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dc7000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02dc7000 fffff880`02deb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02deb000 fffff880`02dfa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`038d2000 fffff880`038fe000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Apr 06 05:29:13 2011 (4D9C3269)
fffff880`038fe000 fffff880`03976000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03c68000 fffff880`03c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03c82000 fffff880`03d0b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`03d0b000 fffff880`03d50000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03d50000 fffff880`03d59000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d59000 fffff880`03d7f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03d95000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03d95000 fffff880`03da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03da4000 fffff880`03dc1000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03dc1000 fffff880`03ddc000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03ddc000 fffff880`03df0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03dff000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`0486f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0487c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0487c000 fffff880`0488a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04897000 fffff880`048a3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048c0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`048c0000 fffff880`048d6000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`048d6000 fffff880`048e2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`048e2000 fffff880`048e3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`048e4000 fffff880`0536f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`0536f000 fffff880`053b5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053b5000 fffff880`053d9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053d9000 fffff880`053ea000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053fa000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`05621000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05621000 fffff880`0562f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0562f000 fffff880`0563b000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0563b000 fffff880`05646000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`05646000 fffff880`05659000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05659000 fffff880`05667000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0566a000 fffff880`056ad000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`056ad000 fffff880`056bf000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`056bf000 fffff880`05719000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`05719000 fffff880`05733000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`05733000 fffff880`05770000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05770000 fffff880`05792000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05792000 fffff880`05797200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05798000 fffff880`057f4000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`057f4000 fffff880`057fc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`057fd000 fffff880`057fef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019e1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019e1000 fffff880`019ed000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`019f8000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04897000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00fd7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03c82000 fffff880`03d0b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dc7000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ff3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db9000 fffff880`00de3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`05719000 fffff880`05733000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`048e4000 fffff880`0536f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02cbd000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01011000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00d9f000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019d3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00cdf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0111d000 fffff880`0118f000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053fa000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05621000 fffff880`0562f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011d6000 fffff880`011f4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03c68000 fffff880`03c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019a3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05770000 fffff880`05792000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0562f000 fffff880`0563b000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05646000 fffff880`05659000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0563b000 fffff880`05646000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`05621000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02cbd000 fffff880`02db1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0536f000 fffff880`053b5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`010bf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0105f000 fffff880`010ab000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0198d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`018a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02a1d000 fffff800`02a66000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`053b5000 fffff880`053d9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05798000 fffff880`057f4000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`0486f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`057f4000 fffff880`057fc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05659000 fffff880`05667000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01953000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`048c0000 fffff880`048d6000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02deb000 fffff880`02dfa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0566a000 fffff880`056ad000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015b2000 fffff880`015dd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`05792000 fffff880`05797200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`00c1e000 fffff880`00c6d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0487c000 fffff880`0488a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03dff000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0487c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d9f000 fffff880`00db9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01431000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fea000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`0111d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`0194a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0145f000 fffff880`01552000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`048d6000 fffff880`048e2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03d95000 fffff880`03da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d0b000 fffff880`03d50000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01552000 fffff880`015b2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a66000 fffff800`0304f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0124e000 fffff880`013f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03d59000 fffff880`03d7f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048c0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00de3000 fffff880`00df3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05733000 fffff880`05770000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c6d000 fffff880`00c81000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02dc7000 fffff880`02deb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01037000 fffff880`01058000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c64000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`01458000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015ef000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`01938000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`038d2000 fffff880`038fe000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Apr 06 05:29:13 2011 (4D9C3269)
fffff880`018a0000 fffff880`018aa000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`04897000 fffff880`048a3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03da4000 fffff880`03dc1000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`018fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`048e2000 fffff880`048e3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`01856000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011d6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03ddc000 fffff880`03df0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01037000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`056ad000 fffff880`056bf000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019f0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`057fd000 fffff880`057fef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`053d9000 fffff880`053ea000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`056bf000 fffff880`05719000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0118f000 fffff880`011b4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018aa000 fffff880`018f6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03d95000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03dc1000 fffff880`03ddc000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0143f000 fffff880`0144f000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00f71000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f71000 fffff880`00f80000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03d50000 fffff880`03d59000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`038fe000 fffff880`03976000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019e1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019e1000 fffff880`019ed000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`019f8000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04897000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff980`0abecfa1 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ad960c
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3392
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,23,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2300000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2257]
BiosVendor = Intel Corp.
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
SystemVersion =                                  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Intel Corporation
BaseBoardProduct = DH61WW
BaseBoardVersion = AAG23116-204
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm afraid that the version of the drivers I am using is the latest one available.. Would rolling back to a previous version potentially solve the issue?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the driver your using?> WNDA3100v2 Software Version 1.3


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I use a WG111v2 adapter... Is that compatible with it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you completely uninstalling the driver/software before installing the updated driver?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm gonna do that and install that driver you linked. Hopefully it'll work.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still getting BSODS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets see the latest dumps.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 of the 4 I ran are memory management errors.
The ram checks out, and since the BSOD's are all over the place naming different files it's going to be a bad piece of hardware, either the motherboard or since the memory controller is on the CPU the CPU. My best guess would be motherboard.



```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8004200120, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8004200120
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cf8150 to fffff80002c88c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03deb6e8 fffff800`02cf8150 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04200120 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03deb6f0 fffff800`02cbc569 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fccc6fff fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00961000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x36024
fffff880`03deb8b0 fffff800`02fa0221 : fffffa80`069fd220 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`03deb9d0 fffff800`02fa0623 : 0000007f`00000000 000007fe`fcc70000 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`088219f0 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`03deba90 fffff800`02c87ed3 : 00000000`00000008 00000000`76ef1cc4 fffffa80`06c81060 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`03debae0 00000000`76ea15ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0020bd08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76ea15ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024
fffff800`02cf8150 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=000000000000ffff rbx=0000000001ffbf30 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000041790 rsi=0014000000000000 rdi=fffff683ff7e6380
rip=fffff80002c88c40 rsp=fffff88003deb6e8 rbp=000007fefcc70000
 r8=fffffa8004200120  r9=000000000000ffff r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff683ff7e6630 r13=fffff683ff7e6630
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa8004200120
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c88c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03deb6f0=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03deb6e8 fffff800`02cf8150 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04200120 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03deb6f0 fffff800`02cbc569 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fccc6fff fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00961000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x36024
fffff880`03deb8b0 fffff800`02fa0221 : fffffa80`069fd220 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`03deb9d0 fffff800`02fa0623 : 0000007f`00000000 000007fe`fcc70000 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`088219f0 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`03deba90 fffff800`02c87ed3 : 00000000`00000008 00000000`76ef1cc4 fffffa80`06c81060 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`03debae0 00000000`76ea15ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03debae0)
00000000`0020bd08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76ea15ba
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c0c000 fffff800`031f5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`031f5000 fffff800`0323e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cef000 fffff880`00d3e000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d3e000 fffff880`00d52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d52000 fffff880`00db0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e39000 fffff880`00edd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00eec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eec000 fffff880`00f43000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f4c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f56000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f89000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f96000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fab000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`0106d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`01087000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`01090000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`010ba000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010ba000 fffff880`010c5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`010c5000 fffff880`010d5000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`010e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`0112c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`01140000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`0119e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011b9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`011b9000 fffff880`011cd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0120f000 fffff880`0122c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01239000 fffff880`013dc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01445000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`0144e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01474000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01490000 fffff880`01502000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01513000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01513000 fffff880`0151d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0151d000 fffff880`01526000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01526000 fffff880`01531000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01531000 fffff880`01542000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01542000 fffff880`01564000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01564000 fffff880`01571000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01571000 fffff880`015fa000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`01706000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01706000 fffff880`01766000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01766000 fffff880`01791000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01791000 fffff880`017c2000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017d0000 fffff880`017f5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01892000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`0189b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`01aa1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01aa1000 fffff880`01aeb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01aeb000 fffff880`01af5000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`01af5000 fffff880`01b41000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b41000 fffff880`01b49000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b49000 fffff880`01b83000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b83000 fffff880`01b95000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01b9e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01b9e000 fffff880`01bd8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01bd8000 fffff880`01bee000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bf5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e52000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`02e52000 fffff880`02e64000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02e77000 fffff880`02ec8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02ec8000 fffff880`02ed4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02ed4000 fffff880`02edf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02edf000 fffff880`02eee000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02eee000 fffff880`02f0c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02f0c000 fffff880`02f1d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02f1d000 fffff880`02f43000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02f43000 fffff880`02f98000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff880`02f98000 fffff880`02fb9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02fb9000 fffff880`02fd3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02fd3000 fffff880`02fec000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`02fec000 fffff880`02ffb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445b000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Nov 30 18:09:31 2011 (4ED6B7AB)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`0446d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0446e000 fffff880`04562000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04562000 fffff880`045a8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045cc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045dd000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045e9000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045ff000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04a16000 fffff880`04a3a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04a3a000 fffff880`04a46000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a75000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04a75000 fffff880`04a90000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04a90000 fffff880`04a9b000   VKbms    VKbms.sys    Thu Sep 30 12:16:33 2010 (4CA4B7E1)
fffff880`04a9b000 fffff880`04aa3000   mshidkmdf mshidkmdf.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:24 2009 (4A5BCC00)
fffff880`04aa8000 fffff880`05533000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`05533000 fffff880`05589000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`055ca000 fffff880`055e7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`055e7000 fffff880`055f7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`055f7000 fffff880`055ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05853000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05853000 fffff880`05866000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`05866000 fffff880`0587e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`058b1000 fffff880`0590b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0590b000 fffff880`05925000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`05925000 fffff880`05962000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05962000 fffff880`05984000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05984000 fffff880`05989200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0598a000 fffff880`05998000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05998000 fffff880`059bb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`059bb000 fffff880`059d0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c78000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff880`05c78000 fffff880`05c85000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05c85000 fffff880`05c9fc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05ca4000 fffff880`06122700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`06123000 fffff880`06138000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`06138000 fffff880`06145000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06145000 fffff880`06153000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06153000 fffff880`06161000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06161000 fffff880`0616d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0616d000 fffff880`06178000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`06178000 fffff880`0618b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0618b000 fffff880`0618df00   danew    danew.sys    Tue Mar 23 04:37:33 2010 (4BA87DCD)
fffff880`0618e000 fffff880`0619a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0619a000 fffff880`061a8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061a8000 fffff880`061a9f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`061aa000 fffff880`061c7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`061c7000 fffff880`061f3000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Apr 06 05:29:13 2011 (4D9C3269)
fffff880`0721a000 fffff880`072e3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`072e3000 fffff880`07301000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`07301000 fffff880`07319000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07319000 fffff880`07346000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07346000 fffff880`07394000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07394000 fffff880`073b8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`073b8000 fffff880`073c8000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`073c8000 fffff880`073d1000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`07469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`074ea000 fffff880`07590000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07590000 fffff880`0759b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0759b000 fffff880`075cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`075cc000 fffff880`075de000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07819000 fffff880`078b1000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`078b1000 fffff880`078c9000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`078c9000 fffff880`0793a000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jan 13 23:05:56 2012 (4F10FF24)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`008d0000 fffff960`00931000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`0184a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0184a000 fffff880`01855000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`01868000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`05589000 fffff880`055ca000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eec000 fffff880`00f43000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01571000 fffff880`015fa000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`010e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`01090000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`010ba000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0590b000 fffff880`05925000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`04aa8000 fffff880`05533000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`02f43000 fffff880`02f98000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff960`008d0000 fffff960`00931000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bf5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02f0c000 fffff880`02f1d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`072e3000 fffff880`07301000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01892000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d52000 fffff880`00db0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01490000 fffff880`01502000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`055e7000 fffff880`055f7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`073c8000 fffff880`073d1000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`06153000 fffff880`06161000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0618b000 fffff880`0618df00   danew    danew.sys    Tue Mar 23 04:37:33 2010 (4BA87DCD)
fffff880`02eee000 fffff880`02f0c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02edf000 fffff880`02eee000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bd8000 fffff880`01bee000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05962000 fffff880`05984000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06161000 fffff880`0616d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06178000 fffff880`0618b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0616d000 fffff880`06178000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`0618e000 fffff880`0619a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0446e000 fffff880`04562000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04562000 fffff880`045a8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445b000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Nov 30 18:09:31 2011 (4ED6B7AB)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`01140000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`0112c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01513000 fffff880`0151d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01b9e000 fffff880`01bd8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01aa1000 fffff880`01aeb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031f5000 fffff800`0323e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045cc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045dd000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`02fd3000 fffff880`02fec000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`055f7000 fffff880`055ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0619a000 fffff880`061a8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0721a000 fffff880`072e3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01b9e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045ff000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02fec000 fffff880`02ffb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06145000 fffff880`06153000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e52000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01766000 fffff880`01791000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05984000 fffff880`05989200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`059bb000 fffff880`059d0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05998000 fffff880`059bb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cef000 fffff880`00d3e000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0598a000 fffff880`05998000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06138000 fffff880`06145000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`01087000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01791000 fffff880`017c2000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`073b8000 fffff880`073c8000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`07301000 fffff880`07319000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07319000 fffff880`07346000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07346000 fffff880`07394000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07394000 fffff880`073b8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`010ba000 fffff880`010c5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01526000 fffff880`01531000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a9b000 fffff880`04aa3000   mshidkmdf mshidkmdf.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:24 2009 (4A5BCC00)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f56000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`0119e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02ed4000 fffff880`02edf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b83000 fffff880`01b95000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`01706000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04a3a000 fffff880`04a46000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05853000 fffff880`05866000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a75000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06123000 fffff880`06138000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01445000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01706000 fffff880`01766000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`078b1000 fffff880`078c9000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`01531000 fffff880`01542000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ec8000 fffff880`02ed4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0c000 fffff800`031f5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01239000 fffff880`013dc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`0189b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05853000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01474000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`055ca000 fffff880`055e7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fab000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f89000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010c5000 fffff880`010d5000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01513000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`074ea000 fffff880`07590000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05925000 fffff880`05962000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d3e000 fffff880`00d52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04a16000 fffff880`04a3a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04a75000 fffff880`04a90000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02f98000 fffff880`02fb9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02fb9000 fffff880`02fd3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e77000 fffff880`02ec8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0151d000 fffff880`01526000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b49000 fffff880`01b83000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`05866000 fffff880`0587e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05ca4000 fffff880`06122700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`061c7000 fffff880`061f3000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Apr 06 05:29:13 2011 (4D9C3269)
fffff880`01aeb000 fffff880`01af5000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`07590000 fffff880`0759b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045e9000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0120f000 fffff880`0122c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b41000 fffff880`01b49000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`078c9000 fffff880`0793a000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`07819000 fffff880`078b1000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`07469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0759b000 fffff880`075cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`0446d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`01aa1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`075cc000 fffff880`075de000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01564000 fffff880`01571000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01542000 fffff880`01564000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011b9000 fffff880`011cd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02f1d000 fffff880`02f43000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02e52000 fffff880`02e64000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05c85000 fffff880`05c9fc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`061aa000 fffff880`061c7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`061a8000 fffff880`061a9f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`058b1000 fffff880`0590b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05533000 fffff880`05589000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f96000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017d0000 fffff880`017f5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`04a90000 fffff880`04a9b000   VKbms    VKbms.sys    Thu Sep 30 12:16:33 2010 (4CA4B7E1)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`0106d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01af5000 fffff880`01b41000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05c78000 fffff880`05c85000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011b9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e39000 fffff880`00edd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00eec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`0144e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c78000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jan 13 23:05:56 2012 (4F10FF24)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f4c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`0184a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0184a000 fffff880`01855000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`01868000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`05589000 fffff880`055ca000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04200120 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3392
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,23,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2300000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2257]
BiosVendor = Intel Corp.
BiosVersion = BEH6110H.86A.0034.2011.1018.1937
BiosReleaseDate = 10/18/2011
SystemManufacturer =                                  
SystemProductName =                                  
SystemVersion =                                  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Intel Corporation
BaseBoardProduct = DH61WW
BaseBoardVersion = AAG23116-204
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Are there any utilities I could use to test the CPU/Mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really, Prime95 tests CPU calculations but I don't see that being of any use in a memory management issue.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I instaleld a new mobo, but it's still BSODing and not creating dumps...


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I used Driververifier and it pinpointed gdrv.sys. I'll report back to see if updating it will fix the issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

gdrv.sys is Gigabyte driver from a Gigabyte motherboard utility program.

What motherboard brand/model did you install?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

It is a Gigabyte Z68XUDP mobo. I fixed the gdrv issue, but I still get BSODs, which now mainly display the SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION error. I will upload dumps soon.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are the dumps


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you do a repair install or a complete reinstall after changing the board?

The last 2 are totally different 


> SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE: 23
> 
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
> 
> ...





> poqexec.exe
> 
> ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.


I'll run a few more later tonight to see if a common theme is there.



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\031912-31671-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0304c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03290650
Debug session time: Mon Mar 19 02:38:11.920 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:37.749
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C1, {fffff98020838fd0, fffff98020838746, 5f4038, 23}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!HandleFilterFree+53 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (c1)
Special pool has detected memory corruption.  Typically the current thread's
stack backtrace will reveal the guilty party.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff98020838fd0, address trying to free
Arg2: fffff98020838746, address where bits are corrupted
Arg3: 00000000005f4038, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000023, caller is freeing an address where nearby bytes within the same page have been corrupted

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_23

SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE:  23

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000315148a to fffff800030c8d40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`096c94d8 fffff800`0315148a : 00000000`000000c1 fffff980`20838fd0 fffff980`20838746 00000000`005f4038 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`096c94e0 fffff800`031ca0e3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00010746 : nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+0x9a
fffff880`096c9520 fffff800`031f593b : fffff800`0304c000 00000000`46706657 ffffffff`ffff6ef8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x1d3
fffff880`096c9660 fffff880`0154d603 : fffff980`20838fd0 fffff980`2094efd0 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000034f : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xf33
fffff880`096c9710 fffff880`0154da65 : fffff980`20838fd0 00000000`0000034f fffffa80`074000ff fffff980`2094efd0 : NETIO!HandleFilterFree+0x53
fffff880`096c9740 fffff880`0154db88 : fffff980`2185aee0 fffff980`1f5e2fb0 00000000`0000034f 00000000`0000034e : NETIO!DeleteFilterFromIndex+0x165
fffff880`096c97c0 fffff880`0154e454 : fffffa80`09000004 fffff980`2182efa0 fffff980`2185af18 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!KfdCommitTransaction+0xe1
fffff880`096c9800 fffff880`0168ffcb : fffff980`2185aee0 fffff980`2182efa0 fffffa80`08538630 00000000`00000001 : NETIO!IoctlKfdCommitTransaction+0x54
fffff880`096c9830 fffff800`0356dc16 : fffff980`2185aee0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08538630 fffffa80`06bcca18 : tcpip!KfdDispatchDevCtl+0x6b
fffff880`096c9870 fffff800`033e27e7 : fffffa80`0a443640 fffff880`096c9b60 fffffa80`0a443640 fffffa80`096bc410 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`096c98d0 fffff800`033e3046 : fffff680`00013d10 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`096c9a00 fffff800`030c7fd3 : fffff800`0331f000 0000007f`ffffffff fffff800`033b0000 00000980`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`096c9a70 00000000`7726138a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0210f038 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7726138a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!HandleFilterFree+53
fffff880`0154d603 33c0            xor     eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!HandleFilterFree+53

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC1_23_VRF_NETIO!HandleFilterFree+53

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC1_23_VRF_NETIO!HandleFilterFree+53

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000002 rbx=fffff98020838000 rcx=00000000000000c1
rdx=fffff98020838fd0 rsi=fffff6fcc01041c0 rdi=fffff98020838fd0
rip=fffff800030c8d40 rsp=fffff880096c94d8 rbp=fffff880096c9550
 r8=fffff98020838746  r9=00000000005f4038 r10=5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff98020838000 r13=fffff98020838000
r14=0000000000000030 r15=0000000000001000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030c8d40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`096c94e0=00000000000000c1
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`096c94d8 fffff800`0315148a : 00000000`000000c1 fffff980`20838fd0 fffff980`20838746 00000000`005f4038 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`096c94e0 fffff800`031ca0e3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00010746 : nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+0x9a
fffff880`096c9520 fffff800`031f593b : fffff800`0304c000 00000000`46706657 ffffffff`ffff6ef8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x1d3
fffff880`096c9660 fffff880`0154d603 : fffff980`20838fd0 fffff980`2094efd0 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000034f : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xf33
fffff880`096c9710 fffff880`0154da65 : fffff980`20838fd0 00000000`0000034f fffffa80`074000ff fffff980`2094efd0 : NETIO!HandleFilterFree+0x53
fffff880`096c9740 fffff880`0154db88 : fffff980`2185aee0 fffff980`1f5e2fb0 00000000`0000034f 00000000`0000034e : NETIO!DeleteFilterFromIndex+0x165
fffff880`096c97c0 fffff880`0154e454 : fffffa80`09000004 fffff980`2182efa0 fffff980`2185af18 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!KfdCommitTransaction+0xe1
fffff880`096c9800 fffff880`0168ffcb : fffff980`2185aee0 fffff980`2182efa0 fffffa80`08538630 00000000`00000001 : NETIO!IoctlKfdCommitTransaction+0x54
fffff880`096c9830 fffff800`0356dc16 : fffff980`2185aee0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08538630 fffffa80`06bcca18 : tcpip!KfdDispatchDevCtl+0x6b
fffff880`096c9870 fffff800`033e27e7 : fffffa80`0a443640 fffff880`096c9b60 fffffa80`0a443640 fffffa80`096bc410 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`096c98d0 fffff800`033e3046 : fffff680`00013d10 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`096c9a00 fffff800`030c7fd3 : fffff800`0331f000 0000007f`ffffffff fffff800`033b0000 00000980`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`096c9a70 00000000`7726138a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`096c9ae0)
00000000`0210f038 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7726138a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9c000 fffff800`00ba6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03003000 fffff800`0304c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`0304c000 fffff800`03634000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c07000 fffff880`00c17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c17000 fffff880`00c31000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c64000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00c6f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cea000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cea000 fffff880`00cfe000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d5c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d5c000 fffff880`00d8f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00d8f000 fffff880`00da4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00e00000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00ee2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ee2000 fffff880`00f86000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f86000 fffff880`00f95000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00fec000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00fff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01026000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01026000 fffff880`0103c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0106b000 fffff880`010b7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010cb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`01129000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01129000 fffff880`0119b000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0119b000 fffff880`011ac000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011ce000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011db000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011db000 fffff880`011f9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`013af000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013af000 fffff880`013ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01433000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01443000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`01538000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01538000 fffff880`01598000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015c3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015f4000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01648000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`0166f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01676000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01676000 fffff880`0167f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01683000 fffff880`01887000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01887000 fffff880`018d1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018d1000 fffff880`018db000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`01927000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`0192f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01969000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01969000 fffff880`0197b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04223000 fffff880`04244000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04244000 fffff880`04259000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04259000 fffff880`042ac000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`042ba000 fffff880`0430f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`04367300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`04382c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04383000 fffff880`04391000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04391000 fffff880`043ae000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`043ae000 fffff880`043bc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043bc000 fffff880`043ca000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043fc000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04417000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04417000 fffff880`04426000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04426000 fffff880`04437000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04437000 fffff880`0443f000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`04440000 fffff880`044c9000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`0450e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`04517000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`0453d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`04553000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04553000 fffff880`04562000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04562000 fffff880`0457f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0457f000 fffff880`0459a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0459a000 fffff880`045ae000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`045ae000 fffff880`045ff000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0485a000 fffff880`04867000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0532d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`0532d000 fffff880`053b1000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue May 31 23:15:51 2011 (4DE5AEE7)
fffff880`053b1000 fffff880`053cc000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`053cc000 fffff880`053e9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053f5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05643000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05643000 fffff880`0564c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0564c000 fffff880`05740000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05740000 fffff880`05786000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`05786000 fffff880`057aa000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`057aa000 fffff880`057c4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`057c4000 fffff880`057d6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`057d6000 fffff880`057f8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06478000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff880`06478000 fffff880`06485000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`06485000 fffff880`06486f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06487000 fffff880`06495000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06499000 fffff880`0677d700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`0677e000 fffff880`067d1000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`067d1000 fffff880`067e6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067ff000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08a00000 fffff880`08a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08a69000 fffff880`08a9f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`08a9f000 fffff880`08b68000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`08b68000 fffff880`08b86000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`08b86000 fffff880`08b9e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08b9e000 fffff880`08bcb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08bcb000 fffff880`08bef000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`09020000 fffff880`090c6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`090c6000 fffff880`090d1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`090d1000 fffff880`09102000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`09102000 fffff880`09114000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`09114000 fffff880`09124000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`09124000 fffff880`0918d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`094a7000 fffff880`0953f000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0953f000 fffff880`09557000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`09557000 fffff880`09588000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f02f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f02f000 fffff880`0f04a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f04a000 fffff880`0f06b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f06b000 fffff880`0f07a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0f07a000 fffff880`0f082080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0f083000 fffff880`0fe85f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`0fe86000 fffff880`0fe97000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0fe97000 fffff880`0fea8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0fea8000 fffff880`0fefe000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0fefe000 fffff880`0ff3b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0ff3f000 fffff880`0ff7d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0ff7d000 fffff880`0ff89000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0ff89000 fffff880`0ff92000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0ff92000 fffff880`0ffa2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0ffa2000 fffff880`0ffb8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0ffb8000 fffff880`0ffdc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0ffdc000 fffff880`0ffe8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0ffe8000 fffff880`0fff7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0fff7000 fffff880`0fff8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0fff9000 fffff880`0fffe200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`00375000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fefe000 fffff880`0ff3f000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0ff3f000 fffff880`0ff7d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00fec000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04440000 fffff880`044c9000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0ffa2000 fffff880`0ffb8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00c6f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04437000 fffff880`0443f000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c64000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0532d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`042ba000 fffff880`0430f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01676000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04426000 fffff880`04437000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08b68000 fffff880`08b86000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04391000 fffff880`043ae000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00ee2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d5c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01129000 fffff880`0119b000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0ff92000 fffff880`0ffa2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`043bc000 fffff880`043ca000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011db000 fffff880`011f9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04417000 fffff880`04426000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`057d6000 fffff880`057f8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05643000 fffff880`0564c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053f5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0564c000 fffff880`05740000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05740000 fffff880`05786000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`08a69000 fffff880`08a9f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010cb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0106b000 fffff880`010b7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01887000 fffff880`018d1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03003000 fffff800`0304c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`05786000 fffff880`057aa000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0fe86000 fffff880`0fe97000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067ff000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0f07a000 fffff880`0f082080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06487000 fffff880`06495000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08a9f000 fffff880`08b68000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f083000 fffff880`0fe85f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`0677e000 fffff880`067d1000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`01026000 fffff880`0103c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0f06b000 fffff880`0f07a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04383000 fffff880`04391000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b9c000 fffff800`00ba6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05643000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013af000 fffff880`013ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015c3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0fff9000 fffff880`0fffe200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04244000 fffff880`04259000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cea000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`043ae000 fffff880`043bc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0ffe8000 fffff880`0fff7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0485a000 fffff880`04867000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c17000 fffff880`00c31000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015f4000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`09114000 fffff880`09124000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`08b86000 fffff880`08b9e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08b9e000 fffff880`08bcb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08a00000 fffff880`08a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08bcb000 fffff880`08bef000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00fff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`01129000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04417000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01969000 fffff880`0197b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`01538000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0ffdc000 fffff880`0ffe8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043fc000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f02f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`067d1000 fffff880`067e6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04553000 fffff880`04562000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`0450e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01538000 fffff880`01598000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0953f000 fffff880`09557000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`0119b000 fffff880`011ac000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0304c000 fffff800`03634000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`013af000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`0166f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04259000 fffff880`042ac000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`0453d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d5c000 fffff880`00d8f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c07000 fffff880`00c17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09020000 fffff880`090c6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0fefe000 fffff880`0ff3b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cea000 fffff880`00cfe000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0ffb8000 fffff880`0ffdc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f02f000 fffff880`0f04a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f04a000 fffff880`0f06b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`057aa000 fffff880`057c4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`045ae000 fffff880`045ff000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01676000 fffff880`0167f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01969000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01648000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0532d000 fffff880`053b1000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue May 31 23:15:51 2011 (4DE5AEE7)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`04367300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`06499000 fffff880`0677d700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`018d1000 fffff880`018db000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`090c6000 fffff880`090d1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0ff7d000 fffff880`0ff89000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04562000 fffff880`0457f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`0192f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`094a7000 fffff880`0953f000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09124000 fffff880`0918d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`090d1000 fffff880`09102000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0fff7000 fffff880`0fff8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01683000 fffff880`01887000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`09102000 fffff880`09114000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011db000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011ce000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0459a000 fffff880`045ae000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01026000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`057c4000 fffff880`057d6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`04382c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`053cc000 fffff880`053e9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06485000 fffff880`06486f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0fe97000 fffff880`0fea8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0fea8000 fffff880`0fefe000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`053b1000 fffff880`053cc000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01433000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00d8f000 fffff880`00da4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00e00000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`01927000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`06478000 fffff880`06485000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`04553000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0457f000 fffff880`0459a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01443000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ee2000 fffff880`00f86000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f86000 fffff880`00f95000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`04517000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06478000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`00375000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`0ff89000 fffff880`0ff92000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04223000 fffff880`04244000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`09557000 fffff880`09588000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fefe000 fffff880`0ff3f000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
Bugcheck code 000000C1
Arguments fffff980`20838fd0 fffff980`20838746 00000000`005f4038 00000000`00000023
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3410
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,23,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2300000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1185]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F8
BiosReleaseDate = 10/11/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68XP-UD3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68XP-UD3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3410
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\031912-56687-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03009000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324d650
Debug session time: Mon Mar 19 01:46:00.354 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:56.182
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800a7ba198, fffff8800a7b99f0, fffff88001300184}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800a7ba198
Arg3: fffff8800a7b99f0
Arg4: fffff88001300184

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800a7ba198 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800a7ba198)
.exr 0xfffff8800a7ba198
ExceptionAddress: fffff88001300184 (Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+0x0000000000000054)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a7b99f0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a7b99f0)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a7b99f0
rax=0000ffffffffffff rbx=000000000001a3be rcx=fffffa800887de40
rdx=fffff8800a7ba4d0 rsi=fffffa800887de40 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001300184 rsp=fffff8800a7ba3d0 rbp=0000000000000080
 r8=fffff8a0073b7678  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800a7ba478 r12=fffefa8007b5f180 r13=fffff8a0073b7678
r14=fffffa800887de40 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+0x54:
fffff880`01300184 410fb68c248c010000 movzx ecx,byte ptr [r12+18Ch] ds:002b:fffefa80`07b5f30c=??
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  poqexec.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032b7100
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54
fffff880`01300184 410fb68c248c010000 movzx ecx,byte ptr [r12+18Ch]

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54
fffff880`01300184 410fb68c248c010000 movzx ecx,byte ptr [r12+18Ch]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880012fbd5c to fffff88001300184

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a7ba3d0 fffff880`012fbd5c : fffffa80`0887de40 fffefa80`07b5f180 fffff8a0`073b7678 fffffa80`0a8b2301 : Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+0x54
fffff880`0a7ba480 fffff880`01309c58 : fffff880`0a7ba628 fffff8a0`073b77a0 fffff880`0a7ba940 00000001`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+0x6c
fffff880`0a7ba510 fffff880`012ce520 : fffffa80`0887de40 fffff8a0`073b7700 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsWriteFileSizes+0xa8
fffff880`0a7ba670 fffff880`012d6fad : fffffa80`0887de40 fffffa80`07b5f180 00000000`00100001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x304
fffff880`0a7ba7a0 fffff880`012d76b4 : fffffa80`0887de40 fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`0a1359c0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x459
fffff880`0a7ba880 fffff880`0107cbcf : fffffa80`0a924e30 fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`0887de40 fffff880`0a7ba8a8 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0x104
fffff880`0a7ba8f0 fffff880`0107b6df : fffffa80`07bb57b0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07bb5700 fffffa80`0a924a90 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0a7ba980 fffff800`0338cf8b : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0a1359c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a924a90 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`0a7ba9e0 fffff800`03321b31 : fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`09bde920 fffffa80`0a1359c0 fffff880`02f65180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xfb
fffff880`0a7baa50 fffff800`03084fd3 : fffffa80`09bde920 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07bb57b0 fffffa80`0a1359c0 : nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x171
fffff880`0a7baae0 00000000`773f17ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0024f798 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x773f17ca


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d79997b

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a7b99f0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+54

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88001300184 rbx=00000000c0000005 rcx=0000000000000024
rdx=00000000001904fb rsi=fffff8800a7b9270 rdi=fffffa800887de40
rip=fffff80003085d40 rsp=fffff8800a7b91c8 rbp=00000000c00000d8
 r8=fffff8800a7ba198  r9=fffff8800a7b99f0 r10=fffffa8006b2e000
r11=fffffa8006b2e1dc r12=fffff880012a4b60 r13=00000000000846b4
r14=fffff88001253000 r15=fffff8800a7ba198
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03085d40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a7b91d0=0000000000000024
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a7b91c8 fffff880`01258a88 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a7ba198 fffff880`0a7b99f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a7b91d0 fffff880`01347363 : fffff880`012a4b6c fffff880`0a7ba880 fffff880`0a7ba880 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2b49
fffff880`0a7b9210 fffff800`030b0fec : fffff880`02f65180 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`0a7b92c0 fffff880`00000000 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x830e
fffff880`0a7b9240 fffff800`030b0a6d : fffff880`012a4b60 fffff880`0a7ba880 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01253000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`0a7b92b0 fffff800`030af845 : fffff880`012a4b60 fffff880`0a7b9328 fffff880`0a7ba198 fffff880`01253000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0a7b92e0 fffff800`030c07c1 : fffff880`0a7ba198 fffff880`0a7b99f0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0a7b99c0 fffff800`030853c2 : fffff880`0a7ba198 00000000`0001a3be fffff880`0a7ba240 fffffa80`0887de40 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0a7ba060 fffff800`03083cca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0a7ba240 fffff880`01300184 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a7ba240)
fffff880`0a7ba3d0 fffff880`012fbd5c : fffffa80`0887de40 fffefa80`07b5f180 fffff8a0`073b7678 fffffa80`0a8b2301 : Ntfs!NtfsReadMftRecord+0x54
fffff880`0a7ba480 fffff880`01309c58 : fffff880`0a7ba628 fffff8a0`073b77a0 fffff880`0a7ba940 00000001`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+0x6c
fffff880`0a7ba510 fffff880`012ce520 : fffffa80`0887de40 fffff8a0`073b7700 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsWriteFileSizes+0xa8
fffff880`0a7ba670 fffff880`012d6fad : fffffa80`0887de40 fffffa80`07b5f180 00000000`00100001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x304
fffff880`0a7ba7a0 fffff880`012d76b4 : fffffa80`0887de40 fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`0a1359c0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x459
fffff880`0a7ba880 fffff880`0107cbcf : fffffa80`0a924e30 fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`0887de40 fffff880`0a7ba8a8 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0x104
fffff880`0a7ba8f0 fffff880`0107b6df : fffffa80`07bb57b0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07bb5700 fffffa80`0a924a90 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0a7ba980 fffff800`0338cf8b : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0a1359c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a924a90 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`0a7ba9e0 fffff800`03321b31 : fffffa80`0a924a90 fffffa80`09bde920 fffffa80`0a1359c0 fffff880`02f65180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xfb
fffff880`0a7baa50 fffff800`03084fd3 : fffffa80`09bde920 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07bb57b0 fffffa80`0a1359c0 : nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x171
fffff880`0a7baae0 00000000`773f17ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a7baae0)
00000000`0024f798 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x773f17ca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff800`035f1000 fffff800`0363a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00caa000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00cbe000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cbe000 fffff880`00d1c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d1c000 fffff880`00ddc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00df6000 fffff880`00dff000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e75000 fffff880`00f19000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f19000 fffff880`00f28000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f7f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00f88000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f92000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fc5000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fd2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fe7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ffc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0101e000 fffff880`01044000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01044000 fffff880`0105a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0107a000 fffff880`010c6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010da000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`01138000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`011aa000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011bb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011bb000 fffff880`011dd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011dd000 fffff880`011ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`0123f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0123f000 fffff880`01248000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01248000 fffff880`01253000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013f6000 fffff880`013fe000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b7000 fffff880`015aa000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015db000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`015db000 fffff880`015e9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`0163a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0163c000 fffff880`01840000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01840000 fffff880`0188a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`01894000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`018e0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`018e8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018e8000 fffff880`01922000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01922000 fffff880`01934000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0193d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0193d000 fffff880`01977000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`0198d000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019bd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02d07000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`02d07000 fffff880`02d4c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d55000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d7b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02d7b000 fffff880`02d91000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d91000 fffff880`02da0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02dbd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02dbd000 fffff880`02dd8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02dd8000 fffff880`02dec000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02dfd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03e34000 fffff880`03e89000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff880`03e89000 fffff880`03ecf000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03efe000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f1f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03f1f000 fffff880`03f39000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03f39000 fffff880`03f48000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f48000 fffff880`03f8b000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`03f8b000 fffff880`03f9d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03ff7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04830000 fffff880`052ee000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`052ee000 fffff880`053e2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`053e2000 fffff880`053fd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05a19000 fffff880`05a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05a22000 fffff880`05a3cc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05a3d000 fffff880`05a4a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05a4a000 fffff880`05a58000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`05a58000 fffff880`05a7b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05a7b000 fffff880`05a9c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`05a9c000 fffff880`05ab1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05ab7000 fffff880`05b0f300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`05b10000 fffff880`05b4d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05b4d000 fffff880`05b6f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05b6f000 fffff880`05b74200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05b75000 fffff880`05b92000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05b9e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b9e000 fffff880`05ba7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05ba7000 fffff880`05bba000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05bba000 fffff880`05bd5000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`05bd5000 fffff880`05bf2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05bf2000 fffff880`05c00000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05c84000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff880`05c84000 fffff880`05c91000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05c91000 fffff880`05c9f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05c9f000 fffff880`05cad000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05cad000 fffff880`05caef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05caf000 fffff880`05f93700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`05f94000 fffff880`05fe7000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`05fe7000 fffff880`05ffc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07ac9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`07ac9000 fffff880`07ae7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`07aec000 fffff880`07b3f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`07b3f000 fffff880`07b52000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`07b52000 fffff880`07b6a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07b6a000 fffff880`07ba0000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`07ba0000 fffff880`07bb8000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07bb8000 fffff880`07be5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0888a000 fffff880`088d8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`088d8000 fffff880`088fc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`088fc000 fffff880`089a2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`089a2000 fffff880`089ad000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`089ad000 fffff880`089de000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`089de000 fffff880`089f0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08e23000 fffff880`08ebb000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08ebb000 fffff880`08ed3000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`08ed3000 fffff880`08f04000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`08f04000 fffff880`08f75000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`08f75000 fffff880`08f85000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:48 2009 (4A5BCCCC)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f009000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0f009000 fffff880`0f019000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0f019000 fffff880`0f02f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0f02f000 fffff880`0f053000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f053000 fffff880`0f05f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f05f000 fffff880`0f06e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0f06e000 fffff880`0f06f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0f075000 fffff880`0fe77f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`0fe78000 fffff880`0fe89000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0fe89000 fffff880`0fe9a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0fe9a000 fffff880`0fef0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0ff31000 fffff880`0ff6f000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0ff6f000 fffff880`0fff3000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue May 31 23:15:51 2011 (4DE5AEE7)
fffff880`0fff3000 fffff880`0ffff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00365000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019bd000 fffff880`019cb000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fef0000 fffff880`0ff31000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0ff31000 fffff880`0ff6f000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f7f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02d07000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f019000 fffff880`0f02f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`013f6000 fffff880`013fe000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`00df6000 fffff880`00dff000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04830000 fffff880`052ee000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`03e34000 fffff880`03e89000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`0163a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02dfd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07ac9000 fffff880`07ae7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05b75000 fffff880`05b92000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d1c000 fffff880`00ddc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019bd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cbe000 fffff880`00d1c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`011aa000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0f009000 fffff880`0f019000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05c9f000 fffff880`05cad000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`0198d000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05b4d000 fffff880`05b6f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05b9e000 fffff880`05ba7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05b9e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05ba7000 fffff880`05bba000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052ee000 fffff880`053e2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03e89000 fffff880`03ecf000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`07b6a000 fffff880`07ba0000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010da000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0107a000 fffff880`010c6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0193d000 fffff880`01977000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01840000 fffff880`0188a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`035f1000 fffff800`0363a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0fe78000 fffff880`0fe89000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05a19000 fffff880`05a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05bf2000 fffff880`05c00000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07ac9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0193d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f075000 fffff880`0fe77f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`05f94000 fffff880`05fe7000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`01044000 fffff880`0105a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0f05f000 fffff880`0f06e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05a4a000 fffff880`05a58000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03f48000 fffff880`03f8b000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05b6f000 fffff880`05b74200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05a9c000 fffff880`05ab1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05a58000 fffff880`05a7b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00caa000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`05c91000 fffff880`05c9f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03f39000 fffff880`03f48000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05a3d000 fffff880`05a4a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015db000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`07ba0000 fffff880`07bb8000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07bb8000 fffff880`07be5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0888a000 fffff880`088d8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`088d8000 fffff880`088fc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01248000 fffff880`01253000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f92000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`01138000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01922000 fffff880`01934000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014b7000 fffff880`015aa000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f053000 fffff880`0f05f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07b3f000 fffff880`07b52000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03efe000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05fe7000 fffff880`05ffc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d91000 fffff880`02da0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d07000 fffff880`02d4c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`08ebb000 fffff880`08ed3000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011bb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`07aec000 fffff880`07b3f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d7b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fe7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fc5000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`088fc000 fffff880`089a2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05b10000 fffff880`05b4d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00cbe000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`08f75000 fffff880`08f85000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:48 2009 (4A5BCCCC)
fffff880`0f02f000 fffff880`0f053000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`053e2000 fffff880`053fd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f1f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03f1f000 fffff880`03f39000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`0123f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0123f000 fffff880`01248000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018e8000 fffff880`01922000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`07b52000 fffff880`07b6a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0ff6f000 fffff880`0fff3000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue May 31 23:15:51 2011 (4DE5AEE7)
fffff880`05ab7000 fffff880`05b0f300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`05caf000 fffff880`05f93700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`01894000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`089a2000 fffff880`089ad000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0fff3000 fffff880`0ffff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02dbd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`018e8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08f04000 fffff880`08f75000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`08e23000 fffff880`08ebb000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`089ad000 fffff880`089de000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0f06e000 fffff880`0f06f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0163c000 fffff880`01840000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`089de000 fffff880`089f0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011dd000 fffff880`011ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011bb000 fffff880`011dd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02dd8000 fffff880`02dec000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0101e000 fffff880`01044000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03f8b000 fffff880`03f9d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05a22000 fffff880`05a3cc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05bd5000 fffff880`05bf2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05cad000 fffff880`05caef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0fe89000 fffff880`0fe9a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03ff7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0fe9a000 fffff880`0fef0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`05bba000 fffff880`05bd5000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fd2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015db000 fffff880`015e9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ffc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`018e0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05c84000 fffff880`05c91000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d7b000 fffff880`02d91000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02dbd000 fffff880`02dd8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e75000 fffff880`00f19000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f19000 fffff880`00f28000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d55000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05c84000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00365000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f009000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00f88000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05a7b000 fffff880`05a9c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`08ed3000 fffff880`08f04000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019bd000 fffff880`019cb000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fef0000 fffff880`0ff31000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a7ba198 fffff880`0a7b99f0 fffff880`01300184
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3410
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,23,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2300000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1185]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F8
BiosReleaseDate = 10/11/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68XP-UD3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68XP-UD3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3410
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I formatted my pc and did a complete reinstall.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I got tied up last night, will run some more as soon as I can. In the mean time rerun Memtest+ for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I ran it and got a ridiculous number of errors. The strange thing, however, is that it didn't give me any errors before tonight. This will mean I'll need new RAM, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets have a look at the settings first, Use CPUz to find the speed and timing numbers the ram is reporting, The memory tab will give us the frequency and timing clocks, the SPD tab the frequency(speed) and clocks the ram is rated for> CPUz

Do you know the voltage the current ram is rated for?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

After checking those numbers, I found the RAM was running below its normal frequency, so I corrected that. It is rated at 1.5 volts, which is the voltage is it currently running at.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the speed and clocks are now set correctly, rerun memtest.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Still getting errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your running the Corsair ram still correct? 
If so they are 1.65v sticks did you set the ram voltage to 1.65v?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Turning the voltage up to 1.65v made the System unable to boot. I made a mistake in saying the RAM is 1.65v, as further research said it was 1.5v.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same Ram as listed in Post #19?
If so to get 1600 speeds it's XMP settings at 1.65v> XMS3


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, the pc has a hissy fit and refuses to let it run at 1.65v, so that's out of the question.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may also mean the ram is bad.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I messed around with the ram a bit more, and after removing and replacing it from the motherboard, no more errors occurred in memtest. Chalk this up to my stupidity I guess


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any more BSOD's since?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dumps?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Memory Management error blamed on MsMpEng.exe which is Windows Defender, I doubt it's causing the error.
That 2007 Netgear driver is still in the stack so it's either the wireless drivers the ram or the memory controller on the CPU.

Is the ram running at 1333 or 1600 speeds now? 


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032412-26359-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0320e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03452650
Debug session time: Sat Mar 24 06:06:16.489 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:49:05.379
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8004203420, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

7: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8004203420
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800032f9610 to fffff8000328ad40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`090f7818 fffff800`032f9610 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04203420 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`090f7820 fffff800`032774bf : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`0a9d0fff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355d4
fffff880`090f79e0 fffff800`03289fd3 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0244e8d0 00000000`0244e898 fffffa80`00008000 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x61f
fffff880`090f7ae0 00000000`775014fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0244e808 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x775014fa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4
fffff800`032f9610 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ec79dd2

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=000000000000ffff rbx=000000000a9b5008 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000041790 rsi=fdc0000165923867 rdi=fffff68000054db8
rip=fffff8000328ad40 rsp=fffff880090f7818 rbp=000000000a9b7000
 r8=fffffa8004203420  r9=000000000000ffff r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff68000054da8 r12=fffff68000054e80 r13=fffff70001080000
r14=fffff68000054000 r15=fffffa8004203420
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0328ad40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`090f7820=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`090f7818 fffff800`032f9610 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04203420 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`090f7820 fffff800`032774bf : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`0a9d0fff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355d4
fffff880`090f79e0 fffff800`03289fd3 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0244e8d0 00000000`0244e898 fffffa80`00008000 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x61f
fffff880`090f7ae0 00000000`775014fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`090f7ae0)
00000000`0244e808 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x775014fa
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0320e000 fffff800`037f6000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff800`037f6000 fffff800`0383f000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ce3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d55000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00d88000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00d9d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00de7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e66000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e6f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e6f000 fffff880`00e79000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00e86000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00f56000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00ffa000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01016000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01095000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01095000 fffff880`010a9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`01107000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`01179000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01179000 fffff880`0118a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0118a000 fffff880`011ac000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011ca000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011d2000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011f8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01204000 fffff880`013a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013e6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01431000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0143f000 fffff880`01464000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01464000 fffff880`01474000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0147d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0147e000 fffff880`01571000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01571000 fffff880`015d1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015fc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01690000 fffff880`01699000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01699000 fffff880`016a0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016a5000 fffff880`018a9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`018f3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`018fd000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01949000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01951000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01951000 fffff880`0198b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`0199d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0199d000 fffff880`019a6000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019e0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04077000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`04105000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04105000 fffff880`0414a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0414a000 fffff880`04153000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04153000 fffff880`04179000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04179000 fffff880`0418f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`0419e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041bb000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041d6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041ea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041fb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`04276000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0427d000 fffff880`042d2000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff880`042d2000 fffff880`043c6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0483c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04856000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04865000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04865000 fffff880`04874000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`05338000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`05338000 fffff880`0537e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0537e000 fffff880`053a2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053a2000 fffff880`053c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`053c6000 fffff880`053f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0560d000 fffff880`0561b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`0562d000 fffff880`05687000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05687000 fffff880`056df300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`056e0000 fffff880`0571d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0571d000 fffff880`0573f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0573f000 fffff880`05744200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05745000 fffff880`05753000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05753000 fffff880`0575f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0575f000 fffff880`05772000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05772000 fffff880`0577f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c53000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`05c53000 fffff880`05c68000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05c68000 fffff880`05c74000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05c74000 fffff880`05c82000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05c82000 fffff880`05c9f000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`05c9f000 fffff880`05cbc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05cbc000 fffff880`05cbdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05cbe000 fffff880`05cd8c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05cd9000 fffff880`05ce7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05ce7000 fffff880`05cf0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05cf1000 fffff880`05fd5700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`05fd6000 fffff880`05fef000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05fef000 fffff880`05ff7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06c0f000 fffff880`06c62000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`06c62000 fffff880`06c75000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`06c75000 fffff880`06c8d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c8d000 fffff880`06d56000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`06d56000 fffff880`06d74000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06d74000 fffff880`06d8c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d8c000 fffff880`06db9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08e4e000 fffff880`08e72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`08e72000 fffff880`08e7b000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`08e7b000 fffff880`08f21000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08f21000 fffff880`08f31000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`08f31000 fffff880`08f3c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08f3c000 fffff880`08f6d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`08f6d000 fffff880`08f7f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08f7f000 fffff880`08fe8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09210000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:48 2009 (4A5BCCCC)
fffff880`09210000 fffff880`0922b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0924e000 fffff880`092e6000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`092e6000 fffff880`092fe000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`092fe000 fffff880`0936f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0936f000 fffff880`093e7000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff880`093e7000 fffff880`093f4000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0f016000 fffff880`0f022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f022000 fffff880`0f023480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0f027000 fffff880`0fe29f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`0fe2a000 fffff880`0fe3b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0fe3b000 fffff880`0fe4c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0fe4c000 fffff880`0fea2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0fea2000 fffff880`0fec5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0fec5000 fffff880`0feda000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0fee3000 fffff880`0ff21000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0ff21000 fffff880`0ffc2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`0ffc2000 fffff880`0ffce000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0ffce000 fffff880`0ffdb000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`0ffdb000 fffff880`0ffe4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0ffe4000 fffff880`0fff4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00395000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560d000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`0577f000 fffff880`057f7000   wg111v2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00078000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fea2000 fffff880`0fee3000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0fee3000 fffff880`0ff21000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e66000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`04105000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00de7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011d2000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`05338000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:51:52 2012 (4F3B1DC8)
fffff880`0427d000 fffff880`042d2000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 14 21:13:12 2012 (4F3B14B8)
fffff880`01699000 fffff880`016a0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041fb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06d56000 fffff880`06d74000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05c82000 fffff880`05c9f000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00f56000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d55000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`01179000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0ffe4000 fffff880`0fff4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`08e72000 fffff880`08e7b000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`05745000 fffff880`05753000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011ca000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04077000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0571d000 fffff880`0573f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05ce7000 fffff880`05cf0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05753000 fffff880`0575f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0575f000 fffff880`05772000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c68000 fffff880`05c74000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`042d2000 fffff880`043c6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05338000 fffff880`0537e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01095000 fffff880`010a9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01095000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019e0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`018f3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0ffce000 fffff880`0ffdb000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`037f6000 fffff800`0383f000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0537e000 fffff880`053a2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0fe2a000 fffff880`0fe3b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`05fd6000 fffff880`05fef000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05fef000 fffff880`05ff7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05cd9000 fffff880`05ce7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06c8d000 fffff880`06d56000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0199d000 fffff880`019a6000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f027000 fffff880`0fe29f80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue Feb 14 13:47:30 2012 (4F3AAC42)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c53000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Aug 23 09:12:57 2011 (4E53A759)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01016000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04865000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0560d000 fffff880`0561b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015fc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0573f000 fffff880`05744200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0fec5000 fffff880`0feda000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0fea2000 fffff880`0fec5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ce3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`05c74000 fffff880`05c82000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04865000 fffff880`04874000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05772000 fffff880`0577f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01431000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`08f21000 fffff880`08f31000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`06d74000 fffff880`06d8c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d8c000 fffff880`06db9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08e4e000 fffff880`08e72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e6f000 fffff880`00e79000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`01107000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`0199d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147e000 fffff880`01571000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f016000 fffff880`0f022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06c62000 fffff880`06c75000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`053c6000 fffff880`053f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05c53000 fffff880`05c68000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`0419e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04105000 fffff880`0414a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01571000 fffff880`015d1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`092e6000 fffff880`092fe000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`01179000 fffff880`0118a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0320e000 fffff800`037f6000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`01204000 fffff880`013a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01690000 fffff880`01699000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`06c0f000 fffff880`06c62000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04153000 fffff880`04179000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00d9d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00d88000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08e7b000 fffff880`08f21000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`056e0000 fffff880`0571d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09210000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:48 2009 (4A5BCCCC)
fffff880`053a2000 fffff880`053c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0483c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04856000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0147d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013e6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01951000 fffff880`0198b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06c75000 fffff880`06c8d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0ff21000 fffff880`0ffc2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`05687000 fffff880`056df300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`05cf1000 fffff880`05fd5700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`018fd000   scmndisp scmndisp.sys Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)
fffff880`08f31000 fffff880`08f3c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0ffc2000 fffff880`0ffce000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041bb000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01951000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`092fe000 fffff880`0936f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0924e000 fffff880`092e6000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08f7f000 fffff880`08fe8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08f3c000 fffff880`08f6d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0f022000 fffff880`0f023480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016a5000 fffff880`018a9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`08f6d000 fffff880`08f7f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0118a000 fffff880`011ac000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041ea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011f8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05cbe000 fffff880`05cd8c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05c9f000 fffff880`05cbc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05cbc000 fffff880`05cbdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0fe3b000 fffff880`0fe4c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0562d000 fffff880`05687000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0fe4c000 fffff880`0fea2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`09210000 fffff880`0922b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00e86000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0143f000 fffff880`01464000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01949000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`093e7000 fffff880`093f4000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04179000 fffff880`0418f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041d6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01464000 fffff880`01474000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00ffa000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0414a000 fffff880`04153000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0936f000 fffff880`093e7000   wg111v2  wg111v2.sys  Fri Apr 02 06:45:08 2010 (4BB5CAB4)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00395000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`0ffdb000 fffff880`0ffe4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e6f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`04276000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560d000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`0577f000 fffff880`057f7000   wg111v2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00078000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0fea2000 fffff880`0fee3000   MRVW13C.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00041000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04203420 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3392
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,23,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2300000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1185]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F8
BiosReleaseDate = 10/11/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68XP-UD3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68XP-UD3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

1600.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rerun Memtest with the ram at the current settings.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

It passed with no errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a full 6 passes?

One other thing i know to try, leave the voltage at 1.65v and set the ram down to 1333 speeds.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I uninstalled the netgear thing and I still get BSODS. I'll try the RAM thing and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

still getting bsods


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's time to start swapping parts, I would start with the ram.


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

Have had new RAM for the better part of 3 days and haven't had a BSOD yet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds good, did you exchange the ram you had or replace it with a different brand?


----------



## LethalFailure (Jan 24, 2012)

I exchanged it for a slightly newer version of the RAM i had.


----------

